# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun kilpailutus 2015/1

## kuukanko

Turussa on aloitettu linjojen 80, 83, 88, 18, 32A, 34, 67 ja 100 kilpailutus uudelle sopimuskaudelle. Seuraavalla sopimuskaudella kaikki nämä linjat ovat yhdessä kohteessa. Linjojen 80, 83 ja 88 liikennöinti alkaa tämän kilpailun sopimuksella 25.4.2016 ja muiden linjojen 27.9.2016. Sopimus päättyy 30.6.2023 ja lisäksi siinä on kolmen vuoden optiomahdollisuus (tilaaja päättää yksipuolisesti sen käyttämisestä kolmen vuoden kuluessa alkuperäisen sopimuksen tekemisestä).

Kohteessa on yhteensä 22 bussia, jotka jakaantuvat seuraavasti:
8 uutta teliä7 käytettyä teliä4 uutta 2-akselista3 käytettyä 2-akselista
Kaluston maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 7 vuotta. Käytetylle kalustolle annetaan pisteitä päästötasosta ja ilmastoinnista. Hinnan painoarvo on 97,3% ja kalustopisteiden 2,7%.

Tällä sopimuksella ajetaan linjan 100 ennakkoon tiedossa olevasta liikenteestä se osa, mihin kohteessa riittää vapaata kalustoa (esim. arki-iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin). Föli kilpailuttaa erikseen linjalle 100 täydennysliikennettä hoitavan liikennöitsijän, jolta tilataan sellainen liikenne, johon tämän kohteen autot eivät riitä tai jonka tilaukset joudutaan tekemään niin lähellä ajon ajankohtaa, että sitä ei voida ottaa huomioon kuljettajien työvuorolistassa.

Tarjouspyyntö löytyy täältä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mihin linja 99 on kadonnut?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ja toinen ihmetyksen aihe, mitä ideaa on laskea keski-ikävaatimus seitsemään vuoteen? Jos se tosiaan edelleenkin lasketaan kaikista autoista samalla painoarvolla riippumatta siitä, paljonko autolla liikennettä ajetaan, saa liikennöitsijä ostaa toiset uudet autot kauden aikana! Aika monta pitää uusia, jos 10-vuotta kohdetta hoitaa. Minusta olisi järkevämpää unohtaa keski-ikä kokonaan, ja antaa heti alkuunsa jokaisesta minimimäärän ylittävästä sopivasti pisteitä. Saataisiin heti mahdollisimman paljon uusia autoja, tai sitten edullisemmin osa vanhoja. Kyllä auton pitää 10-vuotta kelvata täydestä, ja vanhojen määrän voi tilaaja rajata heti esim. lyhyiden vuorojen tarpeisiin. Maksimi-ikä 15-vuotta on myös jälkeen jäänyt, nyt 15-vuotiaita romutetaan vaikka niillä voisi ajaa aivan hyvin ruuhka-ajan lisävuoroja. Päästöt ei juuri miksikään muutu, jos joku E3-tason auto on tunnin aamulla ajossa E6-tasoisen asemesta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja toinen ihmetyksen aihe, mitä ideaa on laskea keski-ikävaatimus seitsemään vuoteen?


Tarjouspyyntöä päivitettiin tänään niin, että keski-ikävaatimus vaihdettiin kahdeksaan vuoteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mihin linja 99 on kadonnut?


Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätöksen mukaan se kilpailutetaan seuraavassa kilpailussa, johon tulee myös linjan 100 täydennysliikenne ja linja 101. Jäädään siis odottamaan sen tarjouspyyntöä.

----------


## 034

Tarjouspyynnön linkki on vanhentunut
http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2015/0520007x/3245091.htm

----------


## J_J

Jokohan tänään saamme kuulla uutisia tämän kilpailun ratkaisusta?  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailu on ratkaistu jo 19.8., mutta Turussa on otettu tavaksi julkaista tulokset suurelle yleisölle vasta sitten, kun liikennöintisopimus on allekirjoitettu. Tämän kohteen osalta se on nyt tapahtunut.

Kohteen voitti V-S Bussipalvelut. Käytetystä kalustosta 9 on päästötasoa Euro5 tai EEV ja 1 päästötasoa Euro 4. Tarjousvertailu

----------


## Zambo

> Kilpailu on ratkaistu jo 19.8., mutta Turussa on otettu tavaksi julkaista tulokset suurelle yleisölle vasta sitten, kun liikennöintisopimus on allekirjoitettu. Tämän kohteen osalta se on nyt tapahtunut.
> 
> Kohteen voitti V-S Bussipalvelut. Käytetystä kalustosta 9 on päästötasoa Euro5 tai EEV ja 1 päästötasoa Euro 4. Tarjousvertailu


Tampereelta katsellaan jo toisenkin firman toimesta Turun suunnalle. TLO loistaa poissaolollaan tässä kilpailussa.

----------


## Eppu

> Tampereelta katsellaan jo toisenkin firman toimesta Turun suunnalle.


Näköjään joo, mutta se ensimmäinen vissiin ainakin kuulopuheiden mukaan haluaisi jo Turun seudulta pois.

----------


## kalle.

> Näköjään joo, mutta se ensimmäinen vissiin ainakin kuulopuheiden mukaan haluaisi jo Turun seudulta pois.


Mielnkiintoista. Mistäs tällaisia puheita kuuluu?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Länsilinjan ongelma on liikenteen pienuus. Neljän auton ajot Aurasta käsin tuottaa varmasti ongelmia. Turun liikennettä ei voi hoitaa Aurasta, eikä Turusta Auran linjaa kovin kustannustehokkaasti, mutta kaksi pientäkin varikkoa 30 km säteellä toisi jo etua. TLO ei ole tehnyt yhteistä tarjousta, vaan Savonlinja on tehnyt omansa ja VS omansa.

----------

